# Ouvrir des fichiers php



## vaikuntha (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Sur le site France Inter, j'essaie d'écouter une chronique et FireFox me dit :
"tel.fichier.php n'a pu être ouvert car l'application auxiliaire associée n'existe pas. Changer cette application dans vos préférences."

Préférences de Firefox, de mac?

Comment faire SVP?
Thanks et à plus...
file:///Users/vincent/Desktop/Erreur.tiff


----------



## vaikuntha (22 Février 2008)

Je précise que ce fichier s'ouvrait automatiquement avec realplayer mais là ça marche plus??... 
(pourtant realplayer est bien installé sur mon ordinateur)


----------



## vaikuntha (24 Février 2008)

Pas de réponses, étonnant??...
- Soit ma question est complètement stupide si bien que personne ne daigne répondre : Possible mais j'en doute
- Soit personne n'est qualifié sur ce site pour me répondre : J'en doute vraiment...

So help me please....


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2008)

et si tu donnais quelques précisions sur le lien auquel tu souhaites accéder ?


----------



## vaikuntha (3 Mars 2008)

En l'occurrence, sur la page  www.radiofrance.fr/franceinter/chro/larevuedepresse/
quand je clique sur le lien dessous :
*en un clic*

> écoutez l'émission du *lundi 3 mars 2008*


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Mars 2008)

Chez moi, le flux audio s'ouvre automatiquement dans RealPlayer  quand je clique sur le lien, et ça marche bien: j'entends la radio après quelques secondes de pré-chargement.


----------



## vaikuntha (4 Mars 2008)

Chez moi, une fenêtre Firefox s'ouvre et me dit :

Erreur de téléchargement

play_aod.php n'a pu être ouvert car l'application auxiliaire associée n'existe pas. Changer cette application dans vos préférences

Donc, même question que dans mon premier post???...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mars 2008)

Chez moi ça fonctionne aussi bien sous Safari que sous Firefox.

Si ça ne marche pas chez toi, c'est peut-être que le plugin RealPlayer est absent, mal installé ou obsolète.

Il faudrait donc commencer par (ré)installer la dernière version.


----------



## vaikuntha (5 Mars 2008)

Je crois avoir trouvé le problème.
Dans mon dossier Application, j'ai créé un sous dossier que j'ai appelé "Mes Players vidéo" avec realplayer, VLC, etc.  Quand j'ai remis realplayer dans le dossier application "racine", le fichier php s'est ouvert normalement. 
Cela veut-il dire que ce n'est pas une bonne idée de créer des dossiers dans Applications, du fait que certains fichiers ne trouveraient plus leur chemin pour s'ouvrir?


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mars 2008)

vaikuntha a dit:


> Cela veut-il dire que ce n'est pas une bonne idée de créer des dossiers dans Applications, du fait que certains fichiers ne trouveraient plus leur chemin pour s'ouvrir?


Dans le principe, c'est un peu ça. Le chemin de certains fichiers étaient introuvable.

Certaines applis ne supportent pas d'être installées ailleurs que dans le dossier Applications. Mais ce n'est pas vrai pour RealPlayer (chez moi l'appli est enregistrée dans un autre dossier, et pourtant ça marche très bien). Dans le cas présent, c'est peut-être le déplacement de l'appli _après_ son installation qui a dû poser problème.


----------

